# Birchbox August 2015 (Spoilers)



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Share your August Birchbox spoilers here.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yay! Can't wait for spoilers


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 8, 2015)

They're teaming up with Nicole Richie for some surprise for next month.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 8, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> They're teaming up with Nicole Richie for some surprise for next month.


Color me intrigued


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 13, 2015)

Not a promo code, but it appears you can get 50 points by voting and sharing the Road Trip link. They are supposed to be credited by 7/20. 

https://www.birchbox.com/roadtrip

I did this, and I haven't seen any immediate update on my account. 

Cross-posted in the Promo Code thread.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 13, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Not a promo code, but it appears you can get 50 points by voting and sharing the Road Trip link. They are supposed to be credited by 7/20.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/roadtrip
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks! Where did you see that you get 50 points?

Edit: Nevermind, saw it on the confirm screen after voting


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting about this @@mascara117827! I just shared to get the points also.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 14, 2015)

Are they not doing the sample choice anymore?  I unsubbed from both of my boxes due to sample overload and the fact that I will cry if they send me anymore moisturizers since I finally found a couple that I rotate that don't cause me to break out... heh. 

Since I unsubbed, since June, I haven't seen any more sample choice emails.  That was a big thing for most folks, so that's silly if they got rid of it.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 14, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Are they not doing the sample choice anymore?  I unsubbed from both of my boxes due to sample overload and the fact that I will cry if they send me anymore moisturizers since I finally found a couple that I rotate that don't cause me to break out... heh.
> 
> Since I unsubbed, since June, I haven't seen any more sample choice emails.  That was a big thing for most folks, so that's silly if they got rid of it.


You don't receive sample choice emails if you unsub. They did have sample choice for July (you could choose between 3 colors of the stila liquid lipstick).


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 14, 2015)

theori3 said:


> You don't receive sample choice emails if you unsub. They did have sample choice for July (you could choose between 3 colors of the stila liquid lipstick).


Well, yeah, I mean, I know you wouldn't get the official pick your sample email if you were unsubscribed.  They just used the PYS in the past as a means to get you to resubscribe.  It was more those that I hadn't been seeing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Not a promo code, but it appears you can get 50 points by voting and sharing the Road Trip link. They are supposed to be credited by 7/20.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/roadtrip
> 
> ...



the fine print

Customers can vote once per day through July 17 but only earn Points the first time they vote and share. A maximum of 50 Points for sharing will be credited to customer accounts by Monday July 20.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the fine print
> 
> Customers can vote once per day through July 17 but only earn Points the first time they vote and share. A maximum of 50 Points for sharing will be credited to customer accounts by Monday July 20.


Thanks for posting! I missed the fine print.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2015)

I made sure I did a screen print of that page + my tweet.  I never trust BB to give me my points after the fact!!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I made sure I did a screen print of that page + my tweet.  I never trust BB to give me my points after the fact!!


Same here. It's on my desktop, waiting for its calling.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jul 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the fine print
> 
> Customers can vote once per day through July 17 but only earn Points the first time they vote and share. A maximum of 50 Points for sharing will be credited to customer accounts by Monday July 20.


I don't get it tho. So if we share and vote ONCE, do we get the full 50 points? Or do we have to do it daily? And do we have to share to both Twitter and Facebook to get the full 50 points? Anybody knows how this works?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 14, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I don't get it tho. So if we share and vote ONCE, do we get the full 50 points? Or do we have to do it daily? And do we have to share to both Twitter and Facebook to get the full 50 points? Anybody knows how this works?


Lol, it's worded really freaking weird. This leads me to believe you get the full 50 points when you share the first time.  Seems like you only have to share from one or the other. 

"but only earn Points the first time they vote and share"


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 14, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I don't get it tho. So if we share and vote ONCE, do we get the full 50 points? Or do we have to do it daily? And do we have to share to both Twitter and Facebook to get the full 50 points? Anybody knows how this w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read it to say-you will get 50 points for voting and sharing once. If you want to vote and share multiple times for your city, you can. However, you are only allowed to vote once per day until the 17th. And voting/sharing multiple times won't result in any additional points.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

I shared it thinking "oh good I get extra 50 points and it will put me over 100 so I can place an order with the discount". I didn't read the fine print and think further until @@biancardi pointed the fine print out. Thank you for that! I'm glad someone was paying more attention than I was. I kept wondering why the points didn't show up in my account before knowing about the fine print. I'll need to pay more attention next time. I don't usually share for points but I wanted to order something I could have used the discount on. I'm going to wait now.


----------



## BeautifulBiochemistry (Jul 15, 2015)

Based on birchbox history...sample choice reveal should be this week sometime. Anyone else antsy for it?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope they'll give hints or say what one or both of the beta $20 box upgrade items will be this month.  I'm considering going back to upgrading because it seems to me those boxes get the "new" items each month.

But they take freakin forever to ship.

Also my gift sub runs out, debating if I'll get another gift sub for 3 months or just cancel. After many months of multiple boxes, unless sample choice is awesome I'm probably going back to one box for a while.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm still part of the upgrade so I'm interested in seeing what this month brings. It hasn't been exciting so far. I usually leave the box to chance and I seem to get better choices that way than doing a sample choice. I'm interested in seeing though what the sample choices are.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

If anyone is bored waiting for August spoilers I highly recommend reading the reviews of the Stila lipsticks on the BB website. My favorite was the one entitled "Bozo wants his lipstick back."  Personally I cannot wait for my crazy clown lippie. I am wearing it to the office a la Mimi Bobeck.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm antsy for the sample choice reveal. July was not a great month for me, as I just signed up for a second box (three month gift sub) and don't like bright lipstick, so getting two was a bummer. So I've really got my fingers crossed for some good options for August. Some sort of collaboration with Nicole Richie is a good start. I wonder if that has to do with designing the boxes or something else. I really like her taste, and House of Harlow stuff.

I also voted and shared to get the 50 points, so I hope I remember to check that they credited. So weird to delay it, the regular box shares seem to credit immediately. Sigh.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Birchbox Plus items are up: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 16, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Birchbox Plus items are up: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades


This can't be added if you have a gift subscription?


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you get points for add-on items?


----------



## artemiss (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh, the mask sampler is tempting, but I don't know if it is $15 tempting.

ETA: And since it looks to be the same price, I would rather wait for a coupon and use points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## citylove22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Birchbox August video is now up on Youtube!! https://youtu.be/T-ifm4yyvFY


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 17, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Oh, the mask sampler is tempting, but I don't know if it is $15 tempting.
> 
> ETA: And since it looks to be the same price, I would rather wait for a coupon and use points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I would like the mask sampler, but $15 seems likes a lot for 4 foil packets.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 17, 2015)

August Sample Choices are out Now! The Guest Editor box has also been revealed and it looks AMAZING!!! St. Tropez!! Whaaaaaat!!!!!

Here is the YouTube to Birchbox Reveal:

https://youtu.be/T-ifm4yyvFY

_Inside the Birchbox + Candidly Nicole box (from BirchBox)_
dr. brandt® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
LAQA Cheeky Lip Tints in Humble Brag
Rene Furterer Lissea Leave-In Smoothing Fluid
St. Tropez Gradual Tan In Shower Lotion
OPI Fall/Winter 2015 Venice Collection in one of four shade

I am so excited for the August Box!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2015)

I def want the R&amp;Co and the Rusk and I want the Nicole box too.

I want all the polishes though! I wish they hinted at the beta add ons for the upgrade though.

I have a feeling the air repair and coola will make it's way into non-pys boxes this month. I got the coola in one of my July boxes. I"m not sure I get setting sprays though, it feels like you're spraying your face and it's not setting the makeup but just makes it run. It makes my mascara run under my eyes. Clearly I'm not doing it right.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 17, 2015)

Same here, definitely getting the R&amp;Co and really tempted to get the Nicole box. I already added the mask sampler because I think 4 really great sheet masks for $15 is a great deal!


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 17, 2015)

I will either get R+Co or Nicole's box. Since, I already closed my second account and I do not want more boxes, I will have to make a tough decision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 17, 2015)

I will go with the Death Valley dry shampoo. Between Ipsy, BB3, Birchbox and an Ulta Sale I have enough lipsticks, shadows, mascaras, liners and cleansers to last the rest of the year.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2015)

I am getting the R&amp;Co death valley dry shampoo!!  Love dry shampoos.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2015)

Kristen121 said:


> Yeah, I would like the mask sampler, but $15 seems likes a lot for 4 foil packets.


they aren't foils - they are actual facial sheet masks, according to the description.  I did get them, as those masks are pretty expensive.  I use facial sheet masks all the time, but they usually aren't the 9.00 variety!


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Jul 17, 2015)

I want the dry shampoo and I just might get my first plus item with the mask sampler. The real chemistry mask by itself is worth $25. I'm curious to see how different they are to the cheap sheet masks I got from Vietnam lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Do you get points for add-on items?


yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they aren't foils - they are actual facial sheet masks, according to the description.  I did get them, as those masks are pretty expensive.  I use facial sheet masks all the time, but they usually aren't the 9.00 variety!


I guess I didn't read the decription! That's a better deal then. But I will use points to buy it since it's the same price.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 17, 2015)

I just had to resubscribe on my 2nd account. I want that Nicole Ritchie box, but I also want the dry shampoo and the cute pool box. Fortunately I was able to use a code for 100 points. And hopefully I'll make myself cancel it again after July.


----------



## sldb (Jul 17, 2015)

What code did you use? I want to resubscribe to my second box also.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 17, 2015)

sldb said:


> What code did you use? I want to resubscribe to my second box also.


I used BBJETBLUE10


----------



## sldb (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jul 17, 2015)

All of the options this month are great and I am OBSESSED with that pool box. They just keep getting better with designs!!

I definitely am going to try and get the R+Co dry shampoo but I think that's going to be the first to go. Second choice would be the Air Repair, I suppose. Boring, but my skin loves hyaluronic acid so it'll be useful. I have enough sunscreen after buying the Sephora Sun Safety Set earlier in the season.

The Nicole Richie box looks awesome but I really like being surprised every month.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 17, 2015)

Are all the samples in the guest box listed somewhere..? I noticed nail polish and what looked like a lippie! This may be the first month I choose the guest editor box.

Edit: FOUND IT! 

_Inside the Birchbox + Candidly Nicole box_

dr. brandt® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
LAQA Cheeky Lip Tints in Humble Brag
Rene Furterer Lissea Leave-In Smoothing Fluid
St. Tropez Gradual Tan In Shower Lotion
OPI Fall/Winter 2015 Venice Collection—you'll get one of four shades: a dusty peach, a rose-gold, a charcoal, or a deep red.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am stuck between the dry shampoo and the setting spray.  I lean towards the setting spray but I generally don't love Coola products so its a tough choice.  But I also don't particularly need dry shampoo. 

I hope they sell the guest box separately because I will buy it.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 17, 2015)

I think I'll get the Nicole box.  I love polish and the other stuff looked good too.

But OMG that "coral" Venezia lipstick....it was bright orange.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 17, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I just had to resubscribe on my 2nd account. I want that Nicole Ritchie box, but I also want the dry shampoo and the cute pool box. Fortunately I was able to use a code for 100 points. And hopefully I'll make myself cancel it again after July.


Great idea!  I'm going to re-sub with the code, but I have a question:

Anyone know if I resubscribe now, will I get a July Box?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 17, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> Great idea!  I'm going to re-sub with the code, but I have a question:
> 
> Anyone know if I resubscribe now, will I get a July Box?


You'll probably get a July box, I resubbed on my second account yesterday and I'm getting another July box (which is fine since I love my Stila lipstain) 

I want the Coola, simply because it's a setting spray, but I also don't really like Coola, so I don't know, I might just go for the dry shampoo because even though it's boring at least I know I won't end up with mousse in my box (well I hope they wouldn't send 2 hair care products in one box.)


----------



## artemiss (Jul 17, 2015)

None of the PYS appeal to me, but I WANT THAT BOX. :wub:

I also want all the stuff in the curated box, so it looks like I will be reactivating my 2nd sub at the end of the month because why not both?


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 17, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I just had to resubscribe on my 2nd account. I want that Nicole Ritchie box, but I also want the dry shampoo and the cute pool box. Fortunately I was able to use a code for 100 points. And hopefully I'll make myself cancel it again after July.


What code did you use?  My yearly sub ended with July's box and I'm looking for a code.  Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 17, 2015)

artemiss said:


> None of the PYS appeal to me, but I WANT THAT BOX. :wub:
> 
> I also want all the stuff in the curated box, so it looks like I will be reactivating my 2nd sub at the end of the month because why not both?


I think the cut-off date to sub is 7/20 if you want to get the Sample Choice E-mail on 7/28.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 18, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> What code did you use? My yearly sub ended with July's box and I'm looking for a code. Thanks!


BBJETBLUE10


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 18, 2015)

How do you find the BB Plus items?  Do you have to wait for an email or are they on the site somewhere?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 18, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> How do you find the BB Plus items?  Do you have to wait for an email or are they on the site somewhere?


If you scroll back on this thread, there was a link posted that showed them.


----------



## Meeesha (Jul 18, 2015)

Oooo can't decide between the dry shampoo and Nicole's box.  Definitely adding on the La Mer necklace.  What a great month!

Sidenote: Lorelei needs to chill on the botox!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm either going for the setting spray or the curated. Wasn't there a Turkish towel offered for plus a couple months back? Has anyone seen it in the shop yet? Also does anyone have the glass water bottle from birchbox plus? Do you like it?


----------



## CSCS2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone been given the 50 points for the Road Trip voting/sharing thing?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2015)

@CSCS2  they stated that it would be given to us on and after the 20th.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 19, 2015)

I've always wondered if Lorelei and Rachel are ever just pretending that they like a product. They tell us this is "super moisturizing" or "smells amazing" while thinking, "This is greasy and stinky."


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I've always wondered if Lorelei and Rachel are ever just pretending that they like a product. They tell us this is "super moisturizing" or "smells amazing" while thinking, "This is greasy and stinky."


Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always feel the same when they don't put the product on themselves in the video.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

Out of subject, but Birchbox has an online chat option now. You can find it on the bottom right corner on the help page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I am so happy because I always have better luck with chat rather than e-mail or phone.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

Upgrades are live now:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wasn't going to get any upgrades but ended up reserving the water bottle. I'm hoping it will motivate me to drink more water during the day plus it's not plastic which is great.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

@Reija  I got some cool items in my lovewithfood box - they are flavor citrus packets







I purchased mine at the grocery store - you can find them near the powdered drinks are and also where the sugar is sold too

I am using these to make sure I get MORE water in my body.

*True Lemon,** True Lime, True Orange, *and *True Grapefruit* by* True Citrus  *OMG ~ thank you True Citrus!  I love these little packets of citrus flavors.   I know that there are the little liquid bottles of concentrated “flavors” that you can purchase in the store, but I like the convenience of using dry packets ~ plus they don’t spill and get everything wet  (that has happened to me)   This is just crystallized real fruit juices, that provides 25% of your RDA of Vitamin C.  Just add in some water and you have a really great tasting citrus drink.   I always have issues drinking enough water, as it can get boring, but these are anything but boring and I will be purchasing full sized boxes of them ~ I still haven’t figured out which flavor I like the best yet!    You can also use them to flavor other drinks ~ the lime is a tasty addition to beer!   True Citrus also has a* recipe site* so you can get really creative with these flavorings.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jul 20, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Edit: FOUND IT!
> 
> _Inside the Birchbox + Candidly Nicole box_
> 
> ...


While the OPI in the curated box is tempting, I'm not too interested in the other items, so I think I'm going to go for the dry shampoo. 

Also: am I alone in being suspicious of self-tanning body wash?  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2015)

So I was going to resubscribe, it says the box would ship July 30th. What are the chances that this box will be  July box instead of an August box?  Any thoughts what it'll end up being?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2015)

@Bizgirlva  sounds like the July box...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Bizgirlva  sounds like the July box...


That's what I'm afraid of, blah.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> So I was going to resubscribe, it says the box would ship July 30th. What are the chances that this box will be  July box instead of an August box?  Any thoughts what it'll end up being?


I found out that they automatically register shipping date as 10 days from the purchase date when one subscribes/resubscribes. I have had it in the past as 18th or 22nd of the month because I resubscribed on the 8th or 12th (after my box was shipped out), but my actual shipment date was within the next month as usual.

Did you already receive your July box for that account? If not, maybe you can wait until after the PYS period to be safe.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I found out that they automatically register shipping date as 10 days from the purchase date when one subscribes/resubscribes. I have had it in the past as 18th or 22nd of the month because I resubscribed on the 8th or 12th (after my box was shipped out), but my actual shipment date was within the next month as usual.
> 
> Did you already receive your July box for that account? If not, maybe you can wait until after the PYS period to be safe.


I did not get a July box on this account, which makes me a little nervous that this will be a July box, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if it is...I wanted to subscribe today to hopefully get PYS for August though. I might have to suck it up and do it.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I did not get a July box on this account, which makes me a little nervous that this will be a July box, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if it is...I wanted to subscribe today to hopefully get PYS for August though. I might have to suck it up and do it.


At least use a good code to get some points out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just checked, BBJETBLUE10 (100 points) and SUBSCRIBENOW50 (50 points) are still active (if you haven't used them on that account before).


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 20, 2015)

I was checking the reviews of R+Co dry shampoo on BB and so many reviewers complained about how ineffective it was as a dry shampoo :/
I think I will pick the Nicole box which has a good value of ~$30 and a fair distribution of body-face-hair-make up-nail products.


----------



## aaclever (Jul 21, 2015)

Did any one recieve their 50 points for voting and sharing??


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 21, 2015)

aaclever said:


> Did any one recieve their 50 points for voting and sharing??


I got them on both accounts. Time stamp says about 8:45 am EST.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 21, 2015)

I got mine on two accounts too. I used my laptop and my phone.


----------



## aaclever (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks, just checked and thats about the time mine hit too! Was starting to worry since the 20th was ysterday. Now I can add on the Nicole  box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got mine on two accounts too. I used my laptop and my phone.


I used my phone and the same Twitter account for all 3 of my Bb accounts' shares.  I got the 50 points on all 3 accounts today.


----------



## jb3480 (Jul 21, 2015)

If anybody wants to re-sub and has already used the points codes, I just got this in an email:

Sign up for a Birchbox subscription and get a free deluxe-sized sample of PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray (a customer favorite!) with your first box. Use code *PARLORGWS* by July 24*

*To qualify for the free deluxe-sized sample of PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray, you must sign up for a monthly or yearly women's Birchbox subscription on Birchbox.com. Enter code *PARLORGWS* during checkout in the Code box. Please note that promo code can only be used one time, and cannot be combined with any other offers. Please note that the PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray will not appear in your shopping cart. Offer available through July 24, 2015 11:59 P.M. ET or while supplies last.


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 22, 2015)

My points from the vote/share were posted yesterday (7/21) at 8:42 am.  

****SoClose to 700 points now!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2015)

redbadger said:


> My points from the vote/share were posted yesterday (7/21) at 8:42 am.
> 
> ****SoClose to 700 points now!



Me too! Next month will push me over.   I plan to purchase a lot of amica products!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Me too! Next month will push me over.   I plan to purchase a lot of amica products!





redbadger said:


> My points from the vote/share were posted yesterday (7/21) at 8:42 am.
> 
> ****SoClose to 700 points now!


Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 22, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


Depends on what you're looking for in a hand cream. Of the stuff that Birchbox sells, I really like the Tocca and Juice Beauty. The Tocca (I love the Florence fragrance) is really moisturizing and heavily scented, too scented for me to wear at work (in a hospital), so I keep that at my bedside. I keep the Juice Beauty Green Apple in my purse. It has a light Fruit Loops kind of scent that dissipates quickly, and the lotion absorbs quickly.

I'll add that my favorite cuticle balm is LUSH Lemony Flutter. A little $$, but the tub is huge, and I always split it with a few girlfriends.

*****Sorry this was OT from the August Spoilers!******

Back on track..... I am crossing my fingers that the Nicole box is for sale separately like the curated boxes have been for the last few months. If it is, there go 100 of my saved points!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 22, 2015)

redbadger said:


> Depends on what you're looking for in a hand cream. Of the stuff that Birchbox sells, I really like the Tocca and Juice Beauty. The Tocca (I love the Florence fragrance) is really moisturizing and heavily scented, too scented for me to wear at work (in a hospital), so I keep that at my bedside. I keep the Juice Beauty Green Apple in my purse. It has a light Fruit Loops kind of scent that dissipates quickly, and the lotion absorbs quickly.
> 
> I'll add that my favorite cuticle balm is LUSH Lemony Flutter. A little $$, but the tub is huge, and I always split it wi a few girlfriends.


I definitely need moisture! Thanks for your suggestions I love Tocca's Cleopatra maybe it's time to try Florence! And I'm obsessed with LUSH so I might have to pick up that cuticle balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 22, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


I love Crabtree &amp; Evelyn hand creams. I especially recommend getting those 12 x 25gr hand therapy sampler boxes to get a chance to try different scents, they all smell great and make my hands so soft.

For the colder and drier months I recommend The Body Shop's hemp hand cream. I don't like its scent that much, but it is a really good moisturizer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll second the lemon flutter from lush! I use it as hand cream it's super thick so only a tiny bit it's great on my rough spots.


----------



## SammyP (Jul 23, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


I like the AHAVA Mineral hand creme.  I have purchased multiple times after receiving a sample.  It has a very light scent and is moisturizing without the slippery feeling.  I have used nothing else since trying it.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 23, 2015)

You guys are the best I now have a list of hand creams I NEED to buy! I purchased the Crabtree and Evelyn La Source hand cream yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now back to Birchbox. Did anyone see that they added the TOM's Traveler sunglasses? I've wanted them since seeing them in the Rachel Zoe box, they're so cute!  B)


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


Tatcha is my holy grail hand cream.  They also sell it in a travel size which is perfect to try it out and is also refillable once you decide you cannot live without it and purchase the full size.


----------



## cbs73 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok....I apologize in advance for this rant before my comment, but I swear, I think that Customer Service has lots its dang mind.  I just emailed them because I was having an issue placing an order using an Aces only code.  The system not only wouldn't recognize the code, but wanted to charge me for shipping and the mystery sample pack (even though my order was over $45.  Anyhoo, I take a screen shot and send an email explaining all this.  "Kacie" tells me that she is sorry for the confusion and that I cannot apply points from a promotion towards that purchase.  Then she tells me the code again.  If she looked at the screenshot, she would see all my issues and I don't even know where she got the idea I was applying points. I even said I was using a card!!!  Gah!!  Ok.  Rant over.

You know, I was kinda meh over the PYS this month.  Wasn't overly thrilled by the curated box either.  But there are a lot of new hair care items from Living Proof and Bumble + Bumble I wouldn't  mind getting this month.  

Side note- has anyone heard what was to become of the Eyeko eyeliner sample we were supposed to get a few months back?  Are we going to get it this month?

And for the person looking for a new hand cream- try the Davines hand cream.  I got it in the Lovely Day box.....fantastic!!!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 26, 2015)

cbs73 said:


> Ok....I apologize in advance for this rant before my comment, but I swear, I think that Customer Service has lots its dang mind. I just emailed them because I was having an issue placing an order using an Aces only code. The system not only wouldn't recognize the code, but wanted to charge me for shipping and the mystery sample pack (even though my order was over $45. Anyhoo, I take a screen shot and send an email explaining all this. "Kacie" tells me that she is sorry for the confusion and that I cannot apply points from a promotion towards that purchase. Then she tells me the code again. If she looked at the screenshot, she would see all my issues and I don't even know where she got the idea I was applying points. I even said I was using a card!!! Gah!! Ok. Rant over.
> 
> You know, I was kinda meh over the PYS this month. Wasn't overly thrilled by the curated box either. But there are a lot of new hair care items from Living Proof and Bumble + Bumble I wouldn't mind getting this month.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with that code and was equally as frustrated. I love everything Davines, so I'll have to pick that one up too!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 27, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here almost at 800. I'm finally getting the huge bottle of Amika dry shampoo and ABH brow gel, and maybe get that Tokyo Milk dark Tainted Love hand cream. I love hand creams but haven't found one that was especially great, my last splurge on the Lollia hand cream in Calm was a bad idea. Anyone have any suggestions on holy grail hand creams?


I just recently tried Farmhouse Fresh hand cream and it's amazing! Very rich but not sticky, smells divine, and actually keeps my hands moisturized for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Jul 27, 2015)

The coola setting spray is nice.  I got it in the popsugar July box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> The coola setting spray is nice.  I got it in the popsugar July box.


Its Supergoop that came in the popsugar july box, which is nice too. I like the Coola one better and if I wasn't already decided on the curated box this month I'd probably pick that for my PYS.


----------



## button6004 (Jul 27, 2015)

Do we think they will do what they did last month and sell the curated box as an add-on? Because I will totally buy that one too.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2015)

button6004 said:


> Do we think they will do what they did last month and sell the curated box as an add-on? Because I will totally buy that one too.



I am looking at the page right now and yes, it can be an add on.  The choice selection is not yet live, but if you have last month's email with that link, you can see it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Yay I can get both the Coola and the curated box, I was hoping that would be an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 27, 2015)

I never got my pick your sample e-mail.  Did anyone get theirs yet?  I'm an ACE and usually get mine early.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 27, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I never got my pick your sample e-mail.  Did anyone get theirs yet?  I'm an ACE and usually get mine early.


Havent gotten mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now watch ill go do something and forget about it till later tonight by the time it does come lol


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 27, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I never got my pick your sample e-mail. Did anyone get theirs yet? I'm an ACE and usually get mine early.


Nothing yet here in Texas


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think they go out tomorrow for Aces.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 27, 2015)

oh goody, I thought they forgot to send me one or something.   Now off to watch the video because I forgot what the pick your samples were.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 27, 2015)

i just saw they go out tomorrow to, i dont know why i thought it was today lol


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 27, 2015)

In the video Lorelei says the 27th is the early day for referring friends.


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> In the video Lorelei says the 27th is the early day for referring friends.


Yes...their page on August sample choice video also says so...no email yet for me


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 27, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> Yes...their page on August sample choice video also says so...no email yet for me


Oh looks like the date is changed...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Aces is July 28, the 29th for everyone else. If you're referring someone to get to pick on July 28th, they need to sub by the 27th, today. They changed it in the video. I thought today was the day to pick too and I was waiting and waiting for the email, now I know why I didn't get one lol.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 27, 2015)

I can't decide what to pick tomorrow! I'm stuck between the Rusk and the setting spray.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 27, 2015)

I was able to order the candidly Nicole box!!! That page is up if anyone else is interested in grabbing one. Glad I could do this so that I'm able to pick something else for my sub box!


----------



## BreZblue (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm choosing the curated box tomorrow, I will definitely use all the products and I am usually the happiest when I pick the curated box.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 27, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I was able to order the candidly Nicole box!!! That page is up if anyone else is interested in grabbing one. Glad I could do this so that I'm able to pick something else for my sub box!


 How'd you order it?


----------



## carothcj (Jul 27, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> How'd you order it?


Here's the link!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-candidly-nicole-guest-editor-box


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jul 27, 2015)

Just bought the curated box along with the beauty protector spray I've been wanting and 2 things of makeup wipes for $18. I really love Birchbox points and coupons.  :wub:


----------



## mckondik (Jul 28, 2015)

Hooray!  Had 100 points on one account to use for the curated box!  Now I can pick my samples on 2 accounts!


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 28, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I can't decide what to pick tomorrow! I'm stuck between the Rusk and the setting spray.


I am too! I think I am adding on the candidly nicole box, and then choosing between rusk and setting spray. Does anyone know the sizes of the samples? I feel like I may get more use out of the mousse, and I've been wanting to try a mousse for a while. I like the rusk scent. I am also a little worried about the spray nozzle on the coola sample.. will it be good, will it be bad?

I do also have a second account, but I think I will cancel/skip this month.. and I also refuse to let myself get 3 boxes haha!


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 28, 2015)

My hope is that if I pick the rusk.. they will also give me the coola setting spray.. maybe? I hope so, but I am never that lucky


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 28, 2015)

I went ahead and got the Candidly Nicole box from the shop too. The only thing I won't use is the self tanner, but my sister loves that stuff.

I had points burning a hole in my pocket, so I also got that sheet mask set for $15, some body wash my husband loved from his Birchbox Man and a pair of Bombas socks. Randomly, 3MONTHS20 worked on that account; I got an email for my baby account, accidentally applied it to my old account, but it worked. I threw 20 points on the order, and I got the whole thing plus the MSP for $23.

It's not my cheapest shop purchase, but I went over on purpose to make my point total bump up to 100 again.

I would love the dry shampoo sample for PYS today. I run through dry shampoo like a panda runs through bamboo.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2015)

So I'm guessing the Nicole box isn't an option for sample choice?

I didn't see it on the email.





No matter I just ordered it for $.60


----------



## Saiza (Jul 28, 2015)

I got the sample choice email but when I click on it and it takes me to the site there's no drop down box like normal. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

mine doesn't work either


----------



## Saiza (Jul 28, 2015)

Reija said:


> mine doesn't work either


I just emailed them and they responded almost instantly, she let me reserve my sample choice through email. You might want to email them if you want to pick a sample, I was just going to let them curate a box but last minute decided to pick the Coola setting spray.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good to know. Thanks! I think I'll leave it up to chance. I seem to do better that way.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jul 28, 2015)

Curated box on one account (curious about the St Tropez), and Rusk on the other (still in search of a HG hair foam for my curls).


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 28, 2015)

I never got the sample choice offer yesterday or today, despite referring someone to BB.  I wrote to customer service, but still waiting to hear back.  Not feeling the love.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 28, 2015)

I just reserved the Nicole Richie box and can't wait to get it!  Any box that has nail polish and a lip product is a winner with me.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jul 28, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> I never got the sample choice offer yesterday or today, despite referring someone to BB.  I wrote to customer service, but still waiting to hear back.  Not feeling the love.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i guess no one got it yesterday, bb is claiming early access was today. i just got mine, people are saying they saw them say the 27th in the video, i thought so too


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 28, 2015)

Just reserved the Coola spray and bought the Nicole box (and a nail clipper set) for $2, I can never seem to save up points anymore. Can't wait to see what nail polish color I get


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 28, 2015)

They got back to me and I got COOLA SPF 30 Organic Makeup Setting Spray.  Yay!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

I got it on one account but not the other.  Not sure why?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> So I'm guessing the Nicole box isn't an option for sample choice?
> 
> I didn't see it on the email.
> 
> ...


Very cool...do you mind sharing the code to get $5 off the guest editor box?  I didn't seem to get that one.


----------



## baragon11 (Jul 28, 2015)

The PYS dropdown option appeared on my mobile device version of the email, but not when I read it on my PC. Go figure!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Very cool...do you mind sharing the code to get $5 off the guest editor box?  I didn't seem to get that one.


heh I wish I could tell you...I just used the link from where it was posted earlier up thread, on an account that is ACES. The discount just appeared.  I didn't enter a code. 

Also my first PYS email I got this morning didn't let me select the Nicole box as a PYS sample/box or any upgrades. So I just bought it and the $5 came off automatically. I used my points and bam...$.60.  

I'm super confused because a sample selection email came on my main account later this afternoon and it had the Nicole box as an option, it also didn't show up on my phone but worked on my desk top.

I think BB is having all sorts of wonk today.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Very cool...do you mind sharing the code to get $5 off the guest editor box?  I didn't seem to get that one.


It isn't a code. It applies automatically if you are a current subscriber. The shop price is $15, so subscribers can buy the box for the usual $10.


----------



## Julie Casey (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi ladies! I have a question - I bought a gilt city 1-year sub and July would've been the last month. I thought I would be asked to renew my sub but it still says "active" in my profile and I received a sample choice email. Does anyone know if I need to actually cancel, or will it end with the end of my gilt city offer?


----------



## catipa (Jul 28, 2015)

I just picked the Rusk for my pys this month, excited to try it!  Will be a great bonus if I end up with the Coola too


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 28, 2015)

impatiently awaiting my sample choice email!  :drive:


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got the dry shampoo. This month is a win for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jul 28, 2015)

First month as an ACE and I reserved the dry shampoo I wanted!  :wub:


----------



## AshleyK (Jul 28, 2015)

Yay! reserved the mousse and bought the Nicole box separately with points. Now I just need to cancel my second account before getting charged!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 28, 2015)

Got both my emails. Rusk mouse and Death Valley dry shampoo. 

In other news my eyeliner exploded while I was applying it. My left eyeball was completely black. I looked like a demon from Supernatural or one of the aliens in X-files. I managed to clean it off with that Dr. Jart micro water. It looks okay. Should I be concerned?  :unsure2:


----------



## button6004 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought the Nicole box and picked the Coola setting spray for my PYS.


----------



## pearldrop (Jul 28, 2015)

I was in between purchasing the Candidly Nicole box along with the LE Vanity Affair box using my 13 months anniversary code (which would make it $7.5) or just pick it as PYS. I ended up reserving it as my PYS. The only appealing option was the dry shampoo for me but the reviews on BB are really bad I didn't want to take a risk. Also, I already have the Rusk and Coola. 
I am impatiently waiting for a 100 point code to purchase the things in my cart, they have been sitting in there for a loooong time. Come on BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 28, 2015)

I have 3 accounts: #1 Nicole box, #2 Rusk, #3 leave up to chance (usually get great boxes that way)

I wasn't interested in the other PYS choices. Excited


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

I was going to leave it to chance but just went back and made a pick. I just couldn't make up my mind. I ended up picking the Rusk. I'll see how my box ends up this time since I made a pick.


----------



## carothcj (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to note that the PYS seemed pretty well rounded this month. A little something for everyone. I ended up going with the coola on one account and the face lotion on my second account.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just ordered the Nicole box as well. I was resisting but ended up going for it. I'm curious about the self-tanner. This thread is enabling at it's finest. I need to stop looking at it because I'm trying to cut back not add. Obviously my will power needs some serious improvement.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 28, 2015)

I ended up picking the Rusk for my PYS


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just ordered the Nicole box as well. I was resisting but ended up going for it. I'm curious about the self-tanner. This thread is enabling at it's finest. I need to stop looking at it because I'm trying to cut back not add. Obviously my will power needs some serious improvement.


Same here. I am cutting back everywhere, but I ordered the Nicole box with points because it is so pretty and I want the exfoliator.

I am on my last month of two accounts, and I picked the Rusk on my ACE account today. I referred someone on my second account but didn't get a PYS email today, but I'm okay with that... I think I might just leave to chance anyway, as I would be happy with any of the other samples - I'm not sure whether picking one would help me get less duplicates on the boxes. So far I've been doing okay with only 1 or so duplicate each month (two last month when every box got the Stila) so I feel like I did a decent job making my profiles different. (Although I think I'm getting better stuff on my new non-ACE account, so when I'm back to one box I may have to switch up my old profile to make it less like *me* to get better stuff on that account!)


----------



## artemiss (Jul 28, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I bought the Nicole box and picked the Coola setting spray for my PYS.


I used points to buy the Nichole box, but I also just picked the Coola, so this way I didn't have to reactivate my 2nd sub to get both. I honestly want the stuff in the Nichole box, but I love the pool themed box.

I think if nothing else, they will make nice gift boxes at the holidays.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Grr, why do we have to pay for shipping on the darn guest editor box. Ticks me off.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 29, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> Grr, why do we have to pay for shipping on the darn guest editor box. Ticks me off.


Are you an ACE? If so, the shipping should be free.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2015)

Guys my Nicole box already shipped! Holy Cow! :w00t:


----------



## RedBadger (Jul 29, 2015)

Bought the Nicole box with points and reserved the Air Repair Moisturizer. My Nicole box already shipped, too!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 31, 2015)

For my boxes I picked:  dry shampoo, Coola, and Rusk.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jul 31, 2015)

Got the Candidly Nicole box already. It is really nice in person. I believe the OPI Venice color in my box is the Worth a Pretty Penne. It's a well-curated, balanced box. 

Edited to add: The St. Tropez is a gradual tanner that you apply in the shower. I didn't realize this initially. Even though I'm not a self-tanner person, I decided to give this a try since the in-shower aspect makes it much less messy. I usually run with compression leggings even in the summer, so my legs are pasty white. I'll report back if I turn into a carrot.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 31, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Got the Candidly Nicole box already. It is really nice in person. I believe the OPI Venice color in my box is the Worth a Pretty Penne. It's a well-curated, balanced box.
> 
> Edited to add: The St. Tropez is a gradual tanner that you apply in the shower. I didn't realize this initially. Even though I'm not a self-tanner person, I decided to give this a try since the in-shower aspect makes it much less messy. I usually run with compression leggings even in the summer, so my legs are pasty white. I'll report back if I turn into a carrot.


Same here, same nail color, too..I like it, and will probably give both it and the self tanner a shot this weekend. I agree this is a well-balanced box..very happy with this 10 pts well-spent. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 1, 2015)

Polka-dot box page is already loading for me! That's pretty soon for mine.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going to do my best to go spoiler free this month. It's fun to do the spoilers and hunt for them but it's been a while since I was surprised. I hope I can hold out! I did get the Coola though.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 1, 2015)

Today I got a add-on confirmation for the mask sampler I reserved a couple weeks ago --- but it says it was for the September box!?! confused?


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 1, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Today I got a add-on confirmation for the mask sampler I reserved a couple weeks ago --- but it says it was for the September box!?! confused?


 Same here, I really hope we get them this month like we're supposed to.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 1, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Same here, I really hope we get them this month like we're supposed to.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

My Nicole box came today. I can't believe how fast it came. I really like everything about the box and I'm glad I decided to go for it.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 2, 2015)

On July 28 I re-subbed with a little used third account (in a second cat's name) because it's the only one I could get to work with a 100 point subscription code, and I really wanted to pick the Coola setting spray. I subbed, got my PYS email the next day (while on a bus to Cape Cod - btw - did ya'll know there's free wifi on buses now?! I sure didn't!) and picked the Coola. Soon after, I get my confirmation email. Easy peasy, right?.

Then, on Friday, July 31, I got a shipping notice for my monthly box and I'm all disbelief that it's shipped so _early_, you know? Then I realize it's for a July box...and I thought I had subbed late enough to avoid getting a July box, cuz I didn't want the charge for the month but more than that I really don't want another damn Stila retina-searing lipstick. Then I use the app to look at the contents of that July box, and (wait for it) the frikkin' Coola setting spray _*is in the July box trolololol*. _

Ah, my Irony Field never fails to disappoint me. I better loooove this Coola spray, that's all I can say.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 2, 2015)

My box page is loading already! I can't get the screen shot to upload.

Harvey Prince Hello Perfume

Parlor Smoothing Blowout Spray

Coola Setting Spray

TheBalm Blush/Bronzer

and something it won't let me view when I click it!

Edit: I used my super zooming power in my eyes (squinted and almost popped a blood vessel) and it looks like Ursa Major 4-in-1 Face Tonic.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 2, 2015)

My cheat is showing:

Cynthia Rowley beauty brightening illuminator

Jane Iredale just kissed lip and cheek stain

Real Chemistry luminous three minute peel

12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment

Whish shave crave shaving cream... And no PYS which was confirmed to be the dry shampoo...oh no


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Aug 2, 2015)

Oof I hope the box that's populating for me using the cheat isn't correct.

It's showing: CR highlighter, Jane Iredale stain, Real Chemistry peel, 12 Benefits, and Whish Shave cream.

I've already received the stain, peel, and shave cream. I know you can get scent/color variations but the peel doesn't have that! Not to mention it doesn't have the dry shampoo I reserved...


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 2, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> My cheat is showing:
> 
> Cynthia Rowley beauty brightening illuminator
> 
> ...


We are box twins and I also reserved the dry shampoo. Maybe one of those items is a placeholder. I already got the 3 minute peel. It was in my first box.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Aug 2, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> My cheat is showing:
> 
> Cynthia Rowley beauty brightening illuminator
> 
> ...


Phew!!! This actually makes me feel better because we both reserved the same thing and are showing the same cheat (incorrect, fingers crossed).


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 2, 2015)

My cheat is missing my PYS of Rusk - it's showing a box where POP eyeshadow was the PYS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad to know that our cheats most likely aren't correct. That three minute peel wasn't all that great to me, the Hey Honey one is waaay better.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 2, 2015)

Although I picked the curated box, I still couldn't resist the urge to check my cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It seems like I will get the "Amore at the Grand Canal" color OPI nail polish (deep red) which is nice. Hope it's correct.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 2, 2015)

My other account shows

-a laqa pen (the only item I really wanted from the nicole box)

-rusk (my pys),

-air repair

-beauty protector

-a dr. brant scrub.(yikes! $78 dollars for a full size. Hope I hate it. Seriously is it made from unicorn tears and ground up fairy wings?)


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 2, 2015)

laqa lippie (getting this in my nicole box hoping it's a different color but I doubt it.)

Parlor blowout spray (meh we'll give it a try)

Coola setting spray (pys)

I am juicy couture perfume (Why do I get a perfume every month even though I have no more than 6 times a year?  :angry: Dang you bb)

IPKN Flash Cream Radiant primer (interested in this love trying new primers)

This month is okay for me I'm getting so tired of perfume samples though. :wacko:


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 3, 2015)

A few days ago (right after the Ace sample choice) I saw someone posted a flyer on Instagram (under #birchbox hashtag) that everyone will get a Laqa&amp;Co lip stain (same as the one in the Nicole box) in their box this month. I looked it up again but couldn't find. Either the poster removed it or it got buried under zillions of BirchboxFR subscriber photos. 
I wonder if that is true and everyone will get a stain. It was one of the main reasons for me to pick the curated box.


----------



## Beckilg (Aug 3, 2015)

If my cheat is right, I'm getting the coola spray, r&amp;co (pys), and air repair... So what was the point in picking a sample?

Also, the in shower tanning and a balm bronzer.

Meh.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Aug 3, 2015)

I was too late to get the curated box, was disappointed. 

I am getting a few dups, so hopefully I like them:

Non Ace box 

Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer (pys) 

Miss Jessie's Orig Jelly Soft Curls

Dr. Brandt pores no more cleanser

R+Co Death Valley Dry Shampoo

Harvey Prince Hello Body Butter

LAQA &amp; Co Cheek and Lip

Ace Box:

LAQA &amp; Co Cheek and Lip

Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer

Dr. Brandt pores no more cleanser

Rusk Volumizing Mousse (pys)

Oribe Shampoo

Oribe Conditioner

I am mostly happy with them, just not all the duplication!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> A few days ago (right after the Ace sample choice) I saw someone posted a flyer on Instagram (under #birchbox hashtag) that everyone will get a Laqa&amp;Co lip stain (same as the one in the Nicole box) in their box this month. I looked it up again but couldn't find. Either the poster removed it or it got buried under zillions of BirchboxFR subscriber photos.
> 
> I wonder if that is true and everyone will get a stain. It was one of the main reasons for me to pick the curated box.


I wish it was different colors. I want mix tape or cray-cray. So far some of the cheats are messed up (no pys) and some of the non-weird ones aren't showing a laqa.


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 3, 2015)

I purchased the annual membership from Rue La La last year and signed up on Aug 14 th. But I was surprised when I logged in on Aug. 1 to see that I needed to resubscribe. Why didn't they send me an email?

Anyway, I was concerned I wouldn't receive my pick, but instead my cheat is showing the same box @ Beckilg is receiving -- ALL of the PYS choices and the Balm desert bronze. Weird right?

Maybe the box will update but I will be okay if it doesn't. I'd have preferred a nail polish. I haven't received a polish in over a year.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 3, 2015)

I've also got the place holder box showing:

Cynthia Rowley beauty brightening illuminator (ugh, I hope not)
Jane Iredale just kissed lip and cheek stain (received in my April box)
Real Chemistry luminous three minute peel (received in my May box)
12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment (meh)
Whish shave crave shaving cream (ugh, I hope not)

My PYS was the R+Co Dry Shampoo.

I'd be really shocked if this is anything other than a place holder. :/


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 3, 2015)

@ wow, 50% same items is frustrating. It's kinda cool that both boxes are six item ones, though.

I'm hoping there are more boxes with 6+ items. I don't care if the "extra" items I get are foils - they still yield 10 review points!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 3, 2015)

I can get one of my box cheats to load, the other isn't (perhaps because it's the one I just re-subbed on and they just sent out July? I dunno).

Anyway, my Ace account is showing:

Laqa &amp; Co cheek and lip 

Coola Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After-Sun Lotion (this needs a few more words in the name, don't you think?)

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle *digression below

R+Co Death Valley Dry Shampoo (pys)

Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer

DIGRESSION: I am chuckling a bit, as my Irony Field has struck again. I have wanted to try the Beauty Protector leave-in conditioner for like, almost 2 years now, and it seemed like I was the only subscriber to never receive it. Two weeks ago I saw it in the bonus shop with a $25 purchase, so rather than use a discount code I got the leave-in conditioner. Aaaaaand....while it smells great, and does indeed detangle and make hair soft, it seems kinda heavy for my hair....it left my hair feeling like there was this film on it, I guess is the best way to describe it. (My $25 purchase was Lipstick Queen in Frog Prince, which is phenomenal and my new favorite lippie. If you like shiny rosy lips, you need this. Plus the lipstick itself is green so I enjoy taking it out and reapplying it in the midst of semi-professional situations and among adults who are all srsbsns) DIGRESSION OVER

This box is pretty decent. I'm excited for the laqa, the R+co, and the Air Repair especially.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2015)

Reija said:


> My Nicole box came today. I can't believe how fast it came. I really like everything about the box and I'm glad I decided to go for it.


Dang all the way to Cali that fast eh?  Mine is being delivered today! I can't wait!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's my main account box:





The Rusk was my PYS. But I knew the air repair would make it into other boxes.

I hope the laqa is a different color than what's coming in the Nicole boxes (mine should be here today!).

I can't get my upgraded box to load yet. I think those take a while.


----------



## rwikene (Aug 3, 2015)

Beckilg said:


> If my cheat is right, I'm getting the coola spray, r&amp;co (pys), and air repair... So what was the point in picking a sample?
> 
> Also, the in shower tanning and a balm bronzer.
> 
> Meh.



this is supposed to be my box as well (I had the same PYS as you did). I'm also feeling kinda meh about it.

I bought the curated box and the only thing in there that I'm fairly certain I won't use is the in-shower tanning thing, so it's not ideal to get a second one in my regular box. Last month was pretty amazing for me, so I'm due for a meh box. I'll use everything else except the tanning stuff


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 3, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> DIGRESSION: I am chuckling a bit, as my Irony Field has struck again. I have wanted to try the Beauty Protector leave-in conditioner for like, almost 2 years now, and it seemed like I was the only subscriber to never receive it. Two weeks ago I saw it in the bonus shop with a $25 purchase, so rather than use a discount code I got the leave-in conditioner. Aaaaaand....while it smells great, and does indeed detangle and make hair soft, it seems kinda heavy for my hair....it left my hair feeling like there was this film on it, I guess is the best way to describe it. (My $25 purchase was Lipstick Queen in Frog Prince, which is phenomenal and my new favorite lippie. If you like shiny rosy lips, you need this. Plus the lipstick itself is green so I enjoy taking it out and reapplying it in the midst of semi-professional situations and among adults who are all srsbsns) DIGRESSION OVER
> 
> This box is pretty decent. I'm excited for the laqa, the R+co, and the Air Repair especially.


 If it makes you feel any better every time I repeatedly miss out on a sample and buy the full size a sample size of my purchase is included as part of a MSP. The first time I bought staniac I got a mini staniac. Then I bought posie balm and got a mini posie.


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 3, 2015)

My box cheat isn't loading yet. Boo.

But my Nicole box should be arriving in my mailbox any minute!!


----------



## aaclever (Aug 3, 2015)

Well my cheat better not be right, bc it's showing an April box.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Aug 3, 2015)

my box cheat was wrong last month, i hope it isnt wrong this time, i love this box! my 30th birthday is august 19th and i deserve this box haha im justifying it as an excuse lol


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone know how long after subbing or re subbing a box is sent? I resubbed on July 17 and my account was debited immediately, but I haven't gotten any shipment notification. I thought it was 10 days before shipment, but it's well past that now.


----------



## carothcj (Aug 3, 2015)

Box 1 Cheat

(OMG a seven item box?!)

Laqa lip crayon

Oribe blonde shampoo and conditioner

Parlor blowout spray

Juicy Couture perfume

IPKN Primer

Air Repair moisturizer (PYS)

GREAT box. Really hoping this doesn't change. 

Box 2 Cheat

Harvey Prince Hello (blech)

Coola makeup setting spray (PYS)

The Balm bronzer (got it last month in the curated box)

Parlor blowout spray

Ursa Major face wash

not the best box.... but i will use 3/5!

Interested to see if any of this changes because I cannot click on the ursa major face wash.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 3, 2015)

Mine is showing the Beaver shampoo/conditioner (repeat), pop eyeshadow, Atelier vanilla, and the Wei venom mask.

Hopefully that changes!

Also, my candidly Nicole box supposedly shipped Tuesday but the UPS tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't find where I saved the link to check my box. Does anyone have it they can post here?


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Are you an ACE? If so, the shipping should be free.


not yet, couple more boxes


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 3, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> I can't find where I saved the link to check my box. Does anyone have it they can post here?


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/8


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 3, 2015)

My boxes this month:

1:

LAQA and Co, no color listed.

Supergoop Eye Cream (got the sunscreen last box, kinda over it)

R and Co Dry Shampoo

Curly hair Solutions Leave in Conditioner (finally, a product for curly hair)

Air repair (PYS)

2:

theBalm Cosmetics Desert Bronzer/Blush (got this last month, the sample is ridiculous, way too small to really use)

Oribe Shampoo for beautiful Color

Oribe Conditioner for beautiful Color

Dr. Jart Dermamask Deep Hydration Sheet mask (looking forward to this)

St. Tropez Gradual tan In Shower Lotion (not gonna use it)

Rusk Mousse (PYS)

I'll use 08/11 items so not bad


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmmm.  I chose the Rusk Mousse for my PYS and it's not in here.  I do sort of hope that this is not correct though since I have tried the R&amp;Co shampoo and Conditioner and didn't like them all that much.  It says I'm getting:

Laqa &amp; co

Super Goop CC Cream

Harvey Prince Sea Salt spray

R&amp;Co shampoo

R&amp;Co conditioner

I am Juicy perfume

Shea Terra Organics Cleanser


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2015)

laqa &amp; co lippie
supergoop forever young hand cream
R+CO Death Valley Dry Shampoo  (PYS)
Balance Me Congested Skin Serum
Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer

I hope lippie is a nice color and not something that makes me look like death warmed over.  It is an okay box, I will use the products, but nothing exciting stands out - maybe once I get it in my hot little hands, I will like it more.


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 3, 2015)

My box has loaded with three repeats (beaver s&amp;c, bee venom mask), atelier vanilla perfume and Pop shadows. Ugh. And no air repair (pys). I've never had a cheat be wrong, but man I hope this one is. I stupidly ordered the masks as an add on, I hope that didn't screw up my box. I haven't done an add on in months because they ALWAYS cause problems.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 3, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> My box has loaded with three repeats (beaver s&amp;c, bee venom mask), atelier vanilla perfume and Pop shadows. Ugh. And no air repair (pys). I've never had a cheat be wrong, but man I hope this one is. I stupidly ordered the masks as an add on, I hope that didn't screw up my box. I haven't done an add on in months because they ALWAYS cause problems.


I got exact cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although my PYS was the Rusk


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 3, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I got exact cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although my PYS was the Rusk


I think a lot of the cheats aren't working. My box shows a 3 min peel which I already got and no dry shampoo. 

I am waiting for the day when Birchbox tries to punk us by using completely random stock images as placeholders. It would be like that game show where if you picked the wrong door you'd "win" a goat or tennis shoe made out of cheese.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh boy. I hope this is wrong, but it has my PYS, so I don't think it is:

*Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil**-*I have 2 of these I already won't use

*COOLA® SPF 30 Organic Makeup Setting Spray-* my PYS, the only thing I am sort of excited about

_*R+Co DEATH VALLEY Dry Shampoo-* Nope. I have a ton of dry shampoo, don't need another_

_*dr. brandt® pores no more® cleanser*- duplicate. I might use it, but I am still working on the first tube I got _

*Miss Jessie's® Original Jelly Soft Curls*- I JUST ordered a huge tube of this, and found out i like the Quick Curls better. Go figure.

I would LOVE to get a bee venom mask or little eyeshadows, as long as it was something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: It also looks like I am getting a Balm bronzer, which would be okay if I wouldn't have gotten this in the cat's box last month, so since I have an extra item, I suspect the Miss Jessie's a foil.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 3, 2015)

I already have the tracking number  :wizard:

OOT, there is a new Target box available now.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I already have the tracking number :wizard:
> 
> OOT, there is a new Target box available now.


Do you have the link for the Target box?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 3, 2015)

artemiss said:


> ETA: It also looks like I am getting a Balm bronzer, which would be okay if I wouldn't have gotten this in the cat's box last month, so since I have an extra item, I suspect the Miss Jessie's a foil.


Two things:

1). I'm glad there's someone else who has a second (or third!) box in their cat's name;

2). It's plain _hilarious_ to read about someone getting beauty products from "the cat's box." 

That said, I'm sorry the box is disappointing!


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 3, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Do you have the link for the Target box?


Here it is: http://www.target.com/p/target-beauty-box-35-value/-/A-21564990#prodSlot=_1_1


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 3, 2015)

My cheats are showing up a little weird too. I bought the Nicole box separately on my ACE account and it should be here tomorrow. And my ACE box looks great (I am excited for 4/5, which is pretty good for me). But my second account is strange – I didn’t get a PYS email, and I emailed BB CS about it, and the rep basically said “oh bummer, but you’ll still get a great box” … and then the box itself doesn’t have any of the PYS choices. Which is a real bummer, because I would have made more of a stink about not getting the PYS email if I’d known I’d get none of the choices – I wasn’t that worried because I would have been happy with any of them (not usually the case!) So I get none of the great PYS choices AND the Beaver Shampoo and Conditioner.

ACE Account

Dr. Jart Dermask Vital Hydra Solution Sheet Mask (cool!)

Rusk Mousse (my PYS)

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Cleanser (Have been wanting to try this, like any Dr. Brandt)

theBalm Desert Bronzer/Blush (eh, I’m pale, have more bronzer than I will use already)

Air Repair Moisturizer (Yay, was debating this for my PYS)

Second Non-ACE Account (where I never got a sample choice email)

Cynthia Rowley Brightening Illuminator (already sampled on my main account, but like it.. super small)

Darphin INTRAL Redness Relief Soothing Serum (Cool – excited to try)

LAQA Sheer Lip Lube Pencil (Hope this isn’t the same color as in the Nicole box. If I get a different color it will make me much happier about this box.)

Beaver Shampoo and Beaver Conditioner (ugh… )


----------



## AngieSue (Aug 3, 2015)

The cheats seem off this month. I never do the PYS and my cheat is showing duplicates for 4 of the 5. In fact, it's showing the Whish Body Butter which I got in last months box. I contacted CS and got the standard response of wait and see. Mine is showing the Beaver shampoo and conditioner, the body butter, the LAQA Sheer which I got over a year ago and the Harvey Price Loofah which would be new to me.


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 3, 2015)

St. Tropez Gradual Tan In Shower Lotion - the marketing is working, I'm getting curious about this.

COOLA® SPF 30 Organic Makeup Setting Spray - My pys
Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer - fairly indifferent to this, I like my current moisturizer
theBalm® cosmetics Balm Desert® Bronzer/Blush - I've heard good things about this, so I'm pleased.
R+Co DEATH VALLEY Dry Shampoo - not thrilled.
All in all, I can't complain.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1). I'm glad there's someone else who has a second (or third!) box in their cat's name;
> 
> ...


I was reading the "cat's box" at 11 pm last night and thought something fell into a litter box. It's the box in the name of the cat. Now I get it.  :hehe:


----------



## carothcj (Aug 4, 2015)

I used the st tropez shower self tanner last night and the whole time I was applying I was thinking about how there is no way this stuff will work. I was convinced that I would have drip marks all over my body. This morning I don't really see any kind of difference, but I have a little natural tan already. I suggest having a wash cloth in the shower with you to wipe your hands off with since just rinsing them doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Aug 4, 2015)

last month was the first month ever my cheat was wrong, do you think they are catching on and just not uploading real ones until the 10th? i hope my box doesnt change, i have a truck but not clicky yet


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 4, 2015)

I've been seeing women posting on BB's Facebook sneak peeks "Use this link to see what's in your box before the 10th!" I've seen it at least 3 times the past month. I'm sure if they weren't on to the cheat before they definitely are now.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 4, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I've been seeing women posting on BB's Facebook sneak peeks "Use this link to see what's in your box before the 10th!" I've seen it at least 3 times the past month. I'm sure if they weren't on to the cheat before they definitely are now.


I'm not sure if they could/ even care to do anything about it though. The cheat doesn't really impact their interests as a company that much, does it? At that point, everyone's already paid. The only way I could see it matter to them is if they receive a deluge of complaints from subscribers whose actual box contents are different from the cheat....but Birchbox has always maintained that boxes go "live" on the 10th of the month, which nullifies any of those complaints.

Which of course *we* all understand, but we (us at MuT) also engage in a thoughtful, productive, civilized dialogue about Birchbox and sundry other beauty topics. Unfortunately "thoughtful, productive, and civilized" cannot be used to describe a bulk of interaction on internet. I could see how discrepancies between box cheats accessed on the 2nd of the month and actual contents of the boxes sent could lead to a swath of yahoos showing their stupid in inflammatory posts on BB's social media...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I used the st tropez shower self tanner last night and the whole time I was applying I was thinking about how there is no way this stuff will work. I was convinced that I would have drip marks all over my body. This morning I don't really see any kind of difference, but I have a little natural tan already. I suggest having a wash cloth in the shower with you to wipe your hands off with since just rinsing them doesn't seem to do much.


I used mine this morning and I don't notice a difference at all. I like the st. tropez mouse I got last month in my Allure Sample society box better. I just don't get how stuff that doesn't stay on your body will have time to react in the 3 mins you're supposed to leave it on...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler alert for fall boxes:

http://www.buffalonews.com/business/exo-supply-gets-national-exposure-with-birchbox-deal-20150804

EXO Supply will have four-ounce samples of its nail polish remover sent to Birchbox’s nearly 100,000 paid subscribers this fall. The company’s Pure Remover is an organic nail polish remover made from essential oils and plant-based ingredients.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2015)

My upgraded box finally loaded






The dry shampoo was my PYS. I assume the marcelle eyeshadow quad is the upgraded item and I'm not sure which is the other the hand cream or the sun cream.  Anyone know?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My upgraded box finally loaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My upgraded box is the exact same! As you said, I assume as well that the Marcelle quad is a full size. I hope that the hand cream or mascara is the other full sized item. I'm just really hopping it is not the sun cream, as I have enough sun care for five years because of subscription boxes!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 4, 2015)

my cheat page still hasn't loaded per usual. ugh. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm getting the Candidly Nicole box and according to my cheat, it looks like I'll be getting the red polish. For others who are getting that box, does your cheat show any other color?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 5, 2015)

Queennie said:


> My upgraded box is the exact same! As you said, I assume as well that the Marcelle quad is a full size. I hope that the hand cream or mascara is the other full sized item. I'm just really hopping it is not the sun cream, as I have enough sun care for five years because of subscription boxes!





Bizgirlva said:


> My upgraded box finally loaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update, on Birchbox's Facbook they are showing the sun cream as a sample! Probably that means that in our boxes it is a sample too!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 5, 2015)

My Candidly Nicole box that I bought separately apparently is MIA and they were supposed to send out a new one, but I haven't gotten shipping info for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And my cheat hasn't updated, so its still showing a weird box without my PYS.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 5, 2015)

My wonky box page with old samples on it has stopped loading completely. Now it is a white screen. Hooray!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 5, 2015)

My wonky box with the three minute peel hasn't changed. It's not a bad box, I just want my dry shampoo.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 5, 2015)

Same here! I just want a really great box this month to make up for the suckfest that is my Ipsy subscription.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 5, 2015)

I just got shipping notice and my box hasn't changed. The last item still won't load anything when I click it.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 5, 2015)

Still have my box of old samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Aug 6, 2015)

Birchbox Canada Video sneak peek is up on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFjCIBuTS_E. 

It says that all BB Canada subscribers get a Laqa and Co Cheeky Lip - think that is going to happen for US BBs too? I certainly wouldn't mind!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 6, 2015)

Well my box shipped today...I'll probably have my box in my hands before the site finally lets me see my real cheat. This is the first time this has happened, my cheats always work, and are always correct. I feel for those of you that deal with this every month.  :scared:


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 6, 2015)

I got my Candidly Nicole box today and the polish color my box cheat showed is the one I received, in case anyone's wondering. The Laqa &amp; Co lip and cheek stuff is actually a really pretty color! It's brighter than I thought it'd be in a non-overwhelming way and it looks/feels great on my lips and cheeks. Great box overall!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

My wonky 3 minute peel repeat box is finally gone and the correct stuff appears.

Coola after sun radical recovery- got this in a msp. It's awesome

R.Co Dry Shampoo- my pys

Dr. Brant Cleanser- wanted to try this

Kerastase Bain Force Achitecte- fancy shampoo, probably a foil

Apple sun cream- will be cute if it smells like apples

Balm desert bronze- meh heard this sample was tiny

But 6 items is nice


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> My wonky 3 minute peel repeat box is finally gone and the correct stuff appears.
> 
> Coola after sun radical recovery- got this in a msp. It's awesome
> 
> ...


That may also be wrong. I only think that because I have that exact cheat also loading on my two accounts that both gave me the 3 minute peel box we all had. And both of those accounts have completely different profiles.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> That may also be wrong. I only think that because I have that exact cheat also loading on my two accounts that both gave me the 3 minute peel box we all had. And both of those accounts have completely different profiles.


I kinda hope it's wrong because I've been seeing so many nice items that I would rather have. I'm so over sun screens.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I kinda hope it's wrong because I've been seeing so many nice items that I would rather have. I'm so over sun screens.


I'm also showing this now, and my account also had the wonky box with the peel. 

As a side note, I got that bronzer sample in the featured box last month (bought from the shop, not on the sub). It is truly tiny; the actual product is about 1cm x 1cm or a bit bigger. The plus is that it does have the little magnetic closure that the balm samples tend to have.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 6, 2015)

My box finally changed and it is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LAQA lipgloss

Coola Makeup Setting Spray

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

Rusk Volumizing Mousse (pys)

Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer (wanted this as a 2nd pys choice)


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm kind of regretting my Coola pick and wish I had picked the r&amp;co. Dry shampoo cause the bottle is just so dang cute.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My upgraded box finally loaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My upgraded box is:

LAQA &amp; Co. Charm School Kit

$20.00
RUSK® Volumizing Mousse - 8 oz.
$18.00
Dr. Jart+ Dermask Vital Hydra Solution™ Deep Hydration Sheet Mask
$6.00
Marcelle Eye Shadow Quad
$16.00
Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Gardeners Ultra-Moisturizing Hand Therapy
$20.00
IPKN Pore Apple Sun Cream
$28.00
Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge
$29.00
 
So I'm thinking the upgrades are the eyeshadow and hand cream?


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 7, 2015)

woo hoo my spoiler page finally loads!!

I picked the Rusk PYS, and it's showing, as well as the Coola setting spray, which was my second choice PYS, so I am *super duper* excited about that! 

I am not excited, however, for the lip color sample, especially after the disastrous Stila colors last month! Kinda 'meh' on the Air Repair and Protect &amp; Oil samples, but willing to give them a try.

Not a bad month, really. The box is ugly as sin though! :lol:


----------



## RedBadger (Aug 7, 2015)

According to the cheat, I'm getting one of the best boxes I've had in months. Yea!

LAQA lip &amp; cheek color

Oribe haircare- shampoo, conditioner, and masque for colored hair

Dr Brandt cleanser

Air Repair moisturizer (my PYS)

Rusk Texturizing mousse


----------



## kataraccd (Aug 7, 2015)

How do you guys see the cheat page?


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

Go to where it says Your Box. Then click on all samples. Select the last month's box- July. At the top of the URL change the 2015/7 to 2015/8. It should bring up August.


----------



## jenacate (Aug 7, 2015)

I just got my box, (way earlier than normal) and my cheat has been correct from the beginning. I got...

-Laqa and co cheeky lip in cray cray. I love it. I love all lip crayons and this one didn't dissapoint. I don't have anything in this color either. It also happened to exactly match the shirt I'm wearing today

-Macadamia dry shampoo, I can never have enough dry shampoo and this bottle is twice as big as the amika I got a couple of months ago.

-R &amp; co blow out cream. MEH

-Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion scrub, great scrub, I tried it from ipsy last year and liked it.

-Air repair moisturizer, I can always use face lotion so but its still a meh.

Not my best box but at least I'll use it, my mom always gets amazing boxes and I have major box envy and of course we both got the same this month, which proves they are not following our profiles. We neither look not have alike preferences.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Off topic:

Anyone else see Sephora is starting their own sub box. Supposed to go nationwide next year???


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes! Exciting! here is a thread about it https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137713-play-sephora-subscription-box/


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> Yes! Exciting! here is a thread about it https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137713-play-sephora-subscription-box/


Thanks, guess I could have gone hunting right lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

No worries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't forget, if you have an August Birthday, the code BIRTHDAY gets any logged in Birchbox customers $10 off $50 during their birthday month.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 7, 2015)

I got my Nicole box today and the nail polish color was different than what my cheat listed. Cheat said red, but I received black. It was my least favorite out of 4 available shades.


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 8, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I got my Nicole box today and the nail polish color was different than what my cheat listed. Cheat said red, but I received black. It was my least favorite out of 4 available shades.


I don't think the cheats ever show you color. It's just a default choice like how ipsy shows the same image for everyone if there are different colors. Sorry you were disappointed :/


----------



## jb3480 (Aug 8, 2015)

7 ITEM BOX!!!  :wizard:

I just re-subbed this month with a 100 point code to get the CEW boxes, and my cheat finally loaded.  I'm getting:

Supergoop hand cream (eh, will use)

Oribe bright blonde shampoo &amp; conditioner (am blonde, will use)

Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion (got this in an Ipsy box last year, will use)

Juicy Couture I Am Juicy (NOOOOO)

The Balm Desert Bronzer/Blush (I am hella pasty but will try this)

Derma E night cream (night creams are good!)

Nothing terribly exciting but I'll get lots of review points!


----------



## tamberella (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't been very excited about any of my subscriptions lately.  I think it might be time to start fresh with some new ones.  The Sephora one looks promising.  I wonder what kind of perks or points you get with the subscription.  I would be glad to get some Sephora discounts!   Anyway, as for Birchbox, this is what I'm getting this month:

Laqa Cheeky lip tint - hopefully in Cray Cray or Mixtape (got Humble Brag - Love it)

Beauty Protector Oil - got this in a Mystery Bag and don't like it.  I don't use hair oils.

Coola Setting Spray - My PYS

Rusk Mousse - Happy about this since I was torn between this and my PYS

Air Repair Moisturizer - Big Fat NO.  I am sick of getting moisturizers I always rate them very

                                  low and say I don't want them and they give them to me Everytime!

It could be worse but it could be so much better too.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 8, 2015)

Birchbox is a mess! I resubbed my second account after the sneak peek in July. I was charged for July but never got tracking. After 3 weeks I emailed asking for tracking. They responded that they could not resend so they would comp my September box. Huh? I didn't ask for anything to be resent, just for tracking.

Of course the box turned up the next day, but I couldn't review. I asked them to "uncomp" September because I got the box and let me review. The gave me 50 review points, but as far as I can tell have not reversed the free box. Then today....another box showed up.

So I got 2 boxes, 100 points for re subbing, an extra 50 review points, and what seems to be a free September box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 8, 2015)

I know this is not the sephora thread but I noticed that they will be available in some cities in September. Anyone else suddenly have the desire to move to Cincinnati upon seeing that?


----------



## Kathryn Spremulli (Aug 8, 2015)

So I chose my PYS (r+co dry shampoo) like 30 minutes after they sent out the ACE emails and got my confirmation but my box preview isn't showing it. Is this happening to anyone else? Heres my preview: 

LAQA LIP: Already got in my Nicole box

Macademia Dry Shampoo

R+Co Blowout Blam 

Dr. Brandt Micodermabrasion scrub: Nicole Box

Air repair moisturizer: Going in trash

I noticed someone else got the same box and mine still hasn't changed so I'm afraid this might be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 8, 2015)

Kspre said:


> So I chose my PYS (r+co dry shampoo) like 30 minutes after they sent out the ACE emails and got my confirmation but my box preview isn't showing it. Is this happening to anyone else? Heres my preview:
> 
> LAQA LIP: Already got in my Nicole box
> 
> ...


You might get a different color for the lip crayon. I am hoping for mix tape or cray cray. Glad to know I am not the only one who doesn't want air repair. If you don't get your pys you can write to them. They will more than likely send it separately.  My box has my sample but I am apparently box twins with a dozen people with wildly different profiles. The cheats might be wrong.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 8, 2015)

Kspre said:


> So I chose my PYS (r+co dry shampoo) like 30 minutes after they sent out the ACE emails and got my confirmation but my box preview isn't showing it. Is this happening to anyone else? Heres my preview:
> 
> LAQA LIP: Already got in my Nicole box
> 
> ...


I reserved the dry shampoo immediately as well, and it's not showing on my page. I'm hoping it changes when the previews are official on the 10th. There's nothing thay I can see currently that I'd really hate, but I reallllly want that dry shampoo!


----------



## jenacate (Aug 9, 2015)

Kspre said:


> So I chose my PYS (r+co dry shampoo) like 30 minutes after they sent out the ACE emails and got my confirmation but my box preview isn't showing it. Is this happening to anyone else? Heres my preview:
> 
> LAQA LIP: Already got in my Nicole box
> 
> ...


I got that same cheat and my box showed up and it's the exact same thing. Good news is you'll most likely get the laqa in cray cray


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 9, 2015)

Based on the box cheats folks are sharing here, it looks like this month there are a record number of PYS items in the boxes. In one of mine I have dry shampoo (PYS) and Air Repair, and in the other I have both of those items and the Coola spray (PYS). 

Doesn't that kind of defeat the PYS purpose? I mean, it's great if we wanted to try two different items from that selection, but what does that mean for the folks who get the sample choice email late and find everything is "sold out?" 

I call shenanigans.  :blink2:


----------



## Kathryn Spremulli (Aug 9, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I reserved the dry shampoo immediately as well, and it's not showing on my page. I'm hoping it changes when the previews are official on the 10th. There's nothing thay I can see currently that I'd really hate, but I reallllly want that dry shampoo!


Glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Based on the box cheats folks are sharing here, it looks like this month there are a record number of PYS items in the boxes. In one of mine I have dry shampoo (PYS) and Air Repair, and in the other I have both of those items and the Coola spray (PYS).
> 
> Doesn't that kind of defeat the PYS purpose? I mean, it's great if we wanted to try two different items from that selection, but what does that mean for the folks who get the sample choice email late and find everything is "sold out?"
> 
> I call shenanigans.  :blink2:


 Once I predicted that since all the pys were hair products there couldn't possibly be a combo with all of the choices, but someone actually did get that. This is great if you were torn between two things or liked everything. Not so great if you picked a sample just to avoid one of the other options and got it anyway- looking at you Lorde and Berry eyeliner nub.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 9, 2015)

If anyone is interested in sinking more time on the internet, individual box pages are up and running - you know, the ones where you can access each box combo by changing the very last number or the URL:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2015/august-2015-bb1 

(I've only made it to 5 so far, so not sure how many combos there are total this month)


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> If anyone is interested in sinking more time on the internet, individual box pages are up and running - you know, the ones where you can access each box combo by changing the very last number or the URL:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/august-2015/august-2015-bb1
> 
> (I've only made it to 5 so far, so not sure how many combos there are total this month)


I'd love box 6, sadly my cheat on both accounts is still showing box 11. It's not a bad box but to receive it on both accounts is ridiculous.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 9, 2015)

Update to my previous post:

-there are 64 total box combinations (at least so far)

-only about a dozen of those do NOT have the Laqa &amp;Co lip crayon in them

-the beta upgraded boxes start at box 57, and it looks like the full-size items are that Marcelle quad, and then either Eyeko mascara or Mirenesse lip rouge (I don't get the upgraded box, but this might be helpful for those who do)

based on my cheats, it looks like boxes 4 and 53 are headed my way. The boxes have 2 items in common - R+Co dry shampoo (pys on 4) and the Air repair moisturizer. Hey, maybe I'll discover find out I love both of these....I hope?

53 is such a conflict of a box for me. Objectively, the brands are pretty high-end, but 4 out of 5 items are or will be repeats, and the 5th not something I'd use. In addition to the dry shampoo and Air Repair moisturizer, the other items in box 53 are the Coola setting spray (pys - I re-subbed an old account in the final days of July to get this and then ended up getting shipped a late July box with - you guessed it - the Coola setting spray), theBalm desert balm bronzer, which I got in the Beachy and Bright box last month and don't love, and that St. Tropez in-shower tanner, a product whose concept I'm overall suspicious of, and wouldn't use anyway, since I embrace my fish-belly paleness. 

Oh well. The planet will continue to revolve on its axis.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I'd love box 6, sadly my cheat on both accounts is still showing box 11. It's not a bad box but to receive it on both accounts is ridiculous.


Could so many people really be getting box 11?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Interesting! I just got my box yesterday on my non Ace account (why would it ship before my ACE box? Weird) anyway I got box 13, which doesn't have the LAQA or any of the sample choices. I never got a sample choice email so it's not like I chose one I but didn't get it... But still that has never happened on my ace account since they started sample choice. I'm fine with the box though, nothing exciting but I'll use everything, especially the Klorane dry shampoo.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Could so many people really be getting box 11?


Who all is showing box 11? I really hope at least one of my boxes change. :wacko:


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Who all is showing box 11? I really hope at least one of my boxes change. :wacko:


Apparently ever person whose cheat showed the 3 minute peel and whish shaving cream had it change to 11. I am getting it on the account that chose dry shampoo.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 9, 2015)

Still hoping the cheat showing no dry shampoo is wrong, but just in case I wake up tomorrow and see no dry shampoo I have my email ready.

It makes me sad that it's in boxes as a non pys and going to people who won't even use it!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 9, 2015)

My mom used points to order the Nicole box, and her tracking never updated. She emailed and was told it was "lost in transit" and refunded her points as there are no more available. How can something that wasn't ever shipped be lost in transit? Birchbox customer service perplexes me.

I think Birchbox has grown a little too big for their britches.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 9, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> Still hoping the cheat showing no dry shampoo is wrong, but just in case I wake up tomorrow and see no dry shampoo I have my email ready.
> 
> It makes me sad that it's in boxes as a non pys and going to people who won't even use it!


Agreed, I am getting it in one of my boxes and would have preferred you got it and I got something else!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 9, 2015)

wait a minute...I clicked on Air Repair, and it's in the men's shop. Why am I getting a men's product??


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Aug 9, 2015)

getting box 53 as of now but we shall see for sure in the morning


----------



## Teresa Nguyen (Aug 9, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> wait a minute...I clicked on Air Repair, and it's in the men's shop. Why am I getting a men's product??


Idk why it's in men's but it's a moisturizer...that's a pretty unisex thing? This is coming from someone who has claimed her man's Jack black lip Balm which was too thick for him. I can say it is a nice lip balm, no different from my others haha. As long as they aren't sending us beard wax, it's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 10, 2015)

teresaarrr said:


> I don't think the cheats ever show you color. It's just a default choice like how ipsy shows the same image for everyone if there are different colors. Sorry you were disappointed :/


Thanks. I know this rule in general but for this specific nail polish set all 4 colors are available in the store individually and some people received the color shown on their cheat page like @@CSCS2 . So, I thought I would get the listed color too.


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 10, 2015)

Box pages loaded and my PYS choice of the Rusk Mousse didn't magically appear.  I sent them an email.  Hopefully they will send it separately.  I really wanted to try it.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 10, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> Box pages loaded and my PYS choice of the Rusk Mousse didn't magically appear. I sent them an email. Hopefully they will send it separately. I really wanted to try it.


My dry shampoo didn't appear on mine, and I emailed as well. I think Birchbox will be having a busy morning!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Aug 10, 2015)

my cheat was right from the start, but man i looked at all the box combos last night and the 7 item boxes look nice! i think im due for one lol im getting my boxycharm in 3 days, earlier than my birchbox, which is weird i usually always get boxy really late and birchbox early


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 10, 2015)

I couldn't wait so I spoiled myself, at least I don't know what shade I will get. I was really hopeful I would get the r&amp;co. Dry shampoo but they sent the rusk mousse instead. I don't use mousse. I don't use hair oils either really but I like the beauty protector scent so maybe I will use it on my ends or experiment with it by mixing it in a spray bottle or something haha. Not excited for the moisturizer. If the LAQA is minty I might not like it. I think I tried one before but I might be thinking of a different one. The Coola was my PYS because it probably has good ingredients. I'm trying to stay away from beauty products with harsh chemicals.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2015)

Now that boxes pages are loaded and it's the 10th! Here's the swap board for swapping your unloved samples from Birchbox this month.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137785-august-2015-birchbox-swaps/

Happy Swapping!


----------



## taylormichelle (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm so disappointed in my box this month.  It's the first time in a while that I chose the guest editor box and was really excited about all the items in it.  Well today I looked at my box page and saw I wasn't getting the candidly Nicole box but instead I'm supposed to be receiving the following items:

LAQA &amp; co cheeky lip
Rusk volumizing mousse
Oribe Masque for beautiful color
Oribe shampoo
Oribe Conditioner
dr. brandt pores no more cleanser
Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturize

I'll still most likely end up using these products but you'd think reserving something specific meant you'd actually receive it.  I've sent an email but since it seems that box is sold out I guess there isn't much chance that they'll send it.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 10, 2015)

My boxes still won't load. All I see is the July boxes. :angry:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 10, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> My boxes still won't load. All I see is the July boxes. :angry:


Yeah my upgraded box isn't loading either.  have you tried going to your boxes/all samples and picking the july box and changing the last digit in the web address from 7 to 8, that should show you your box.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm STILL showing the same boxes and I can't even email bb because they both have my sample choice in them. It'd just weird that they're completely different profiles. One is the thick haired 34 year old me. The other is the real me, 24, low maintenance, with thin hair.


----------



## Snolili (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally peeked. (I love how the header say "oh, you peeked" and had a bonus offer on it.) My box is meh. I didn't get an email about box choice or sample selection this month either. The blonde shampoo and conditioner look okay, and so does the dermabrasion stuff, but there's also a perfume sample and more super goop. I am so so so over the gosh darn super goop. I keep given birchbox a chance because I love the point system and I use them to finance my Malit + Goetz detox mask habit, but the boxes are just so meh for me no matter how much I futz with my profile. I really wish they had a "no perfume samples ever" option for those who don't do fragrance.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Aug 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yeah my upgraded box isn't loading either.  have you tried going to your boxes/all samples and picking the july box and changing the last digit in the web address from 7 to 8, that should show you your box.


I did that, I just don't know if my cheat is correct or not. They charged my card and I have a shipping notice so I certainly hope I am getting my box!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 10, 2015)

I love that I am getting 7 products so that is 70 points!!! yaya!!!


----------



## somabis1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The Birchbox Hack are not exactly correct...Till yesterday, it showed up I am getting eyeshadow, Beaver shampoo and Conditioner and 2 more products I do not remember now...

But today when things are officially up...everything is different...I am getting:

_LAQA &amp; Co lip charm_
_Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil_
_Rusk Volumizing Mousse_
_Coola SPF 30 Orgamic Makeup Setting Spray_
_Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer._
 
Seems I am getting 3 out of their 4 option they gave on Sample Choice for this month...out of which I opted for Coola...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 10, 2015)

I got my Candidly Nicole box today.  The nail polish shade I got was the one I wanted the most called A Great Opera-tunity.  I'll try everything in the box, the only one I'm not too sure about is the in-shower tanner.  

Now I want to make an order for over $75 to get that House of Harlow necklace offered with a code.  But I'm still debating on what to get.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 10, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> The Birchbox Hack are not exactly correct...Till yesterday, it showed up I am getting eyeshadow, Beaver shampoo and Conditioner and 2 more products I do not remember now...
> 
> But today when things are officially up...everything is different...I am getting:
> 
> ...


That was my box after the same wrong cheat - very pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 10, 2015)

Usually the sneak peek is right for me and this month I was hoping that for once it would be wrong. Nope, I really am getting the:

r + Co dry shampoo (_almost_ picked this for my PYS)

the Balm bronzer (traded for this last month)

COOLA setting spray (PYS)

St Tropez In shower lotion (came in the Candidly Nicole box I bought)

air repair moisturizer (not interested in this one bit)

I am so disappointed, I already have 3 of the 5 items and have no interest in the other two. At least the air repair moisturizer has good reviews, I remember I got it in a pick-two before and I gave it away so maybe I'll actually use it this time.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 10, 2015)

Birchbox CS Stephanie just confirmed that the OPI color shown under "Your Box" should actually be the one that is received.
They were unable to send me a replacement (out of stock) but she gave 50 points instead.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

What a bummer about your box @@mirandamanda


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 11, 2015)

According to my page I'll be getting:

Dr. Jart face mask ( yes!!!)

Rusk mousse (PYS)

St Tropez in shower lotion ( ugh I hate tanning products)

Oribe hair masque ( love hair masks)

Oribe shampoo (hate sample size packets)

Oribe conditioner

The Balm bronzer/blush (ugh)


----------



## cari12 (Aug 11, 2015)

Boo! I reserved the Coola setting spray and received the confirmation email that day, and then was billed successfully on the 1st as always. Up until yesterday my August box page was showing a box with the Coola, but then it changed to a completely different box that doesn't have the Coola. I sent them a message, but I probably won't have any idea what actually is IN that box until it shows up.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 11, 2015)

I finally got the candidly Nicole replacement box for the one I ordered 2 weeks ago and never received.

And of course it had the one polish I didn't want.  When I ordered the box specifically for the polish and the lippie.

EFFFFF.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 11, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Birchbox CS Stephanie just confirmed that the OPI color shown under "Your Box" should actually be the one that is received.
> 
> They were unable to send me a replacement (out of stock) but she gave 50 points instead.


Thanks for letting me know - my box shows the lovely red color but I got the pink color instead.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2015)

Interesting...

http://fortune.com/2015/08/11/birchbox-ceo-hayley-barna/

I wonder what this means for the future of things at Birchbox.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Interesting...
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/08/11/birchbox-ceo-hayley-barna/
> 
> I wonder what this means for the future of things at Birchbox.


Thanks for the link. I never follow these things on my own.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Interesting info. I wonder if Hayley Barna stepped down because she wants to move on to do something else. It did state in the article that she continues to be involved staying on the board as an advisor and a board member.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmm that is interesting. I always get nervous when things happen with the CEO of companies that I like. I always worrys that things won't be the same. I hope the future is bright for birchbox though. They started my obsesssion with subscription boxes. I'm not always thrilled with my boxes, but I've found some great products through birchbox and you just can't beat the points system.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 11, 2015)

taylormichelle said:


> I'm so disappointed in my box this month. It's the first time in a while that I chose the guest editor box and was really excited about all the items in it. Well today I looked at my box page and saw I wasn't getting the candidly Nicole box but instead I'm supposed to be receiving the following items:
> 
> LAQA &amp; co cheeky lip
> 
> ...


Actually, it's still showing as available for new subscribers, so they do still seem to have them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> What a bummer about your box @@mirandamanda


Thanks @@Reija, at least the box design is sorta cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Aug 11, 2015)

I got my box! It appears to be theone a LOT of people are getting this month. All the samples are a good size, with the exception of the foil packet, which I don't mind just for points' sake.

The dry shampoo smells AMAZING.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 11, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I got my box! It appears to be theone a LOT of people are getting this month. All the samples are a good size, with the exception of the foil packet, which I don't mind just for points' sake.
> 
> The dry shampoo smells AMAZING.


I'm getting this box, and I'm happy with it. I don't mind Kerastase foils since they are so expensive, but I would prefer a non-foil (or the shampoo + conditioner foil set).


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my box today! I was shocked because it never comes this early and tracking shows that it will be delivered next week! Just as I was afraid, the Oribe shampoo and conditioner were foil packets, but they put them in as a bonus. The oribe masque sample is tiny and I have long, thick hair, but I'm still excited to try it. I'm a huge fan of Dr. Jart face masks so I was super excited to get that. Everything else is kinda blah. The balm bronzer/blush is literally so tiny it's ridiculous. The st. tropez is a great size, but unfortunately I don't use self-tanners. Some good finds, but overall I'm not thrilled with the box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I got my box! It appears to be theone a LOT of people are getting this month. All the samples are a good size, with the exception of the foil packet, which I don't mind just for points' sake.
> 
> The dry shampoo smells AMAZING.


Does the apple stuff smell apple-y? I just got a large plastic baby food jar of Davines Momo in a msp so I don't mind a foil packet of shampoo.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2015)

It is a good thing  I do not like supergoop, because they give the tiniest samples EVER.

This month, the name of the product was bigger than the sample size

*Supergoop!® Forever Young Hand Cream with Broad Spectrum Sunscreen SPF 40 *

I love the R+Co dry shampoo and am really happy with balance me serum - it is great for my oily skin and smells like a wonderful spa (lavender-pine-citrus)

My favorite items have to be the plus item I added - the mask sampler.  That is such a great deal that I went back and bought 2 more of those packs.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any BB promo codes? This month marks one year with BB for me so if anyone has that code it'll work. Mobile20 and takeoff20 are not working for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2015)

welcome10 (10% off 35 or more) worked for me today


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 12, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Does anyone have any BB promo codes? This month marks one year with BB for me so if anyone has that code it'll work. Mobile20 and takeoff20 are not working for me.


13 month code is 13MONTHS25 but you need to wait for their e-mail to get it activated for your account.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's what I got in both my boxes:

Box 1 (Main account):

Air Repair Complexion Boosting Moisturizer

Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color

Oribe Masque for Beautiful Color

Dr. Brandt Pores No More Cleanser

Rusk Volumizing Mousse

LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Crayon in Humble Brag

Box 2 (3 month gift subscription):

COOLA SPF 30 Makeup Setting Spray

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Supergoop! Forever Young Hand Cream w/ SPF 40

Harvey Prince - Hello (They sure do love HP)

LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Crayon in Humble Brag

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the selection. I wish I would have at least gotten a different color of the lip crayon though. That pink is just not my color.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 12, 2015)

Got my box yesterday! My daughter claimed the box itself, and has her ponies taking turns swimming in the pool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the lip shade I was hoping for, but it is quite a bit pinker than I was thinking. Stays for a good long while, though.

Am I the only one who doesn't like the smell of Beauty Protector products? 

Other than that, I'm super excited that I got the Coola spray as well as the Rusk (PYS)--it was so hard to choose between the two. My mom was pretty pleased with her box as well--she got a blow out balm that she said I can have (!), and she's excited that she got a Dr. brandt cleanser, plus the fragrance they sent is one she will wear. She didn't like the lip color, so she's giving it to my daughter (who now has 2 Stila stains and a NYX butter in obscenely pink colors). 

p.s. I tried to add a photo of my haul to the post, but can't figure it out!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Got my box yesterday! My daughter claimed the box itself, and has her ponies taking turns swimming in the pool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> p.s. I tried to add a photo of my haul to the post, but can't figure it out!


If you do figure it out can you add a photo of the ponies in the pool?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisha222 (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone noticed under points that it says you only get 5 points now for each review of your samples? I really hope not! It will take forever to get enough points for anything unless you get a bunch of referrals! I know that this is one of the only reasons some stay subscribed as well, I bet they will lose a bunch of subscribers if it's right!
Also my box has never been this late, I just can't wait to get it! I have two accounts, I always get the curated box on one and the regular on the other. For some reason it shows I'm not getting my pys on either. Their customer service said they fixed it and it was due to a warehouse issue.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 13, 2015)

I remember back before bb changed their shipping, I wouldn't get my box until the 27th, 28th of the month and that was normal for me. Then the shipping changed and now I get mine around the 15th-17th of each month so anytime it arrives before that, I consider myself _extremely_ lucky because its 'early'. And I hope their points system doesn't change but it still says 10 points per review on my box page.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the codes! One of my boxes came in the mail yesterday, I still can't believe that I received the same exact box for two completely opposite accounts.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

lisha said:


> Has anyone noticed under points that it says you only get 5 points now for each review of your samples? I really hope not! It will take forever to get enough points for anything unless you get a bunch of referrals! I know that this is one of the only reasons some stay subscribed as well, I bet they will lose a bunch of subscribers if it's right!
> 
> Also my box has never been this late, I just can't wait to get it! I have two accounts, I always get the curated box on one and the regular on the other. For some reason it shows I'm not getting my pys on either. Their customer service said they fixed it and it was due to a warehouse issue.


I got ten points for each review.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 13, 2015)

The IPKN pore apple sun cream smells like Garnier fructis shampoo and conditioner lol


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 13, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got ten points for each review.


I also got 10 points per review, but the actual "Birchbox Points" page on both of my accounts states what @ said "5 points per review." 

If Birchbox changes their point system by a 50% reduction, I'll be dropping Birchbox Man, my 2nd sub and most likely my main sub after the annual purchase ends. It would also irritate me since my annual subscription purchase was strongly based on the point system value, and that would feel a lot like a bait-and-switch. To me, the boxes are good because of the points back; otherwise it is tiny, tiny samples for way too much money.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't think this would be a great time for BB to change their review points to 5 points a review because of 4 words:

Sephora Play subscription box!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 13, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I also got 10 points per review, but the actual "Birchbox Points" page on both of my accounts states what @ said "5 points per review."
> 
> If Birchbox changes their point system by a 50% reduction, I'll be dropping Birchbox Man, my 2nd sub and most likely my main sub after the annual purchase ends. It would also irritate me since my annual subscription purchase was strongly based on the point system value, and that would feel a lot like a bait-and-switch. To me, the boxes are good because of the points back; otherwise it is tiny, tiny samples for way too much money.


I think it's a typo. The website is full of them. Last month Venezia was described as "bright" while Bella and Beso were classic red and bright pink.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 13, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I think it's a typo. The website is full of them. Last month Venezia was described as "bright" while Bella and Beso were classic red and bright pink.


Perhaps, but my "Birchbox Points" page used to say "10 points" instead of what it says now. I hope it is just an error.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mine still says:

+10 Birchbox Points

Get up to $5 in the Shop with 50 Birchbox Points!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

where are you seeing the 5 points information?

I looked at my ACES page - it states 10 points "Review products in your box +10 points per review"

  The BB FAQ on how to get points still states 10 points per review "and you earn 10 points for each review you leave on samples you've received" .  My current box month still states "Get 10 Birchbox Points for each sample review. 100 Points = $10 in the Shop."


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> where are you seeing the 5 points information?
> 
> I looked at my ACES page - it states 10 points "Review products in your box +10 points per review"
> 
> The BB FAQ on how to get points still states 10 points per review "and you earn 10 points for each review you leave on samples you've received" .  My current box month still states "Get 10 Birchbox Points for each sample review. 100 Points = $10 in the Shop."


Mine shows up on the "Birchbox Points" page. It's where you click the actual link that lists your points amount, and it takes you to the page that shows all of the points transactions, benefits, etc. It's a different page than my ACES page. I'm not sure if that is the same page others are seeing. For me, I was on that page about 48-72 hours ago, and it didn't say 5 points at that time.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 14, 2015)

I haven't seen anyone mention this, but did anyone else get a birchbox man virtual reality box thing. I got it in the box with my box and mask set. I have never had birchbox man so I have no idea why I got this. It is kind of neat. My kids liked it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Mine shows up on the "Birchbox Points" page. It's where you click the actual link that lists your points amount, and it takes you to the page that shows all of the points transactions, benefits, etc. It's a different page than my ACES page. I'm not sure if that is the same page others are seeing. For me, I was on that page about 48-72 hours ago, and it didn't say 5 points at that time.


thanks, mine points page doesn't mention how many points I get for  reviews -  just this 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/reward/customer/info/

Keep racking up those points by referring friends, answering surveys, and purchasing full‑size versions of your samples. More points translates into more great products!

my other points page still states 10 points

https://www.birchbox.com/points


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this, but did anyone else get a birchbox man virtual reality box thing. I got it in the box with my box and mask set. I have never had birchbox man so I have no idea why I got this. It is kind of neat. My kids liked it.


yes, I got it.  I have no idea why I got it and since I don't have kids, I tossed it.

It would just be a cluttery thing around my already cluttered house!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got it. I have no idea why I got it and since I don't have kids, I tossed it.
> 
> It would just be a cluttery thing around my already cluttered house!


Maybe because we both ordered the masks?


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 14, 2015)

I reactivated my 2nd sub with the 25% off code from those cards we got several months ago. For $7.50, I'm really pleased:

Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser

COOLA Environmental Repair Plus Radical Recovery After Sun Lotion

R+Co Death Valley Dry Shampoo

Shiseido Ultimune Power Infusing Concentrate

LAQA + Co Charm School lippy

As an aside, I've got one of the 50% off codes leftover. I ended up with two 50% off and one 75% off. They are coded in such a way that you can use one of each per account. If anyone would use the 50% off code, let me know! It will get you a box for $5 (assuming they are still active). I used this one just about a week ago. 

Edited to add: This account has fairly similar preferences to my main account, but I'm 20 years older.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got it.  I have no idea why I got it and since I don't have kids, I tossed it.
> 
> It would just be a cluttery thing around my already cluttered house!


Oh I wish you did not toss it. Cardboard Virtual Reality goggles are the new thing Google introduced in their annual meet-up a few months back. It allows you to have a similar experience (for much cheaper) to the very expensive VR machines (like Oculus Rift). Many companies are selling those VR cardboards (starting at $15), you can get more info on it here: https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/


----------



## jenacate (Aug 14, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I reactivated my 2nd sub with the 25% off code from those cards we got several months ago. For $7.50, I'm really pleased:
> 
> Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser
> 
> ...


I'd love your 50% off code if you still have it.


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 14, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I'd love your 50% off code if you still have it.


Sending you a message.


----------



## Snolili (Aug 17, 2015)

Mine *still* hasn't shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else?


----------



## EricaD (Aug 18, 2015)

I just had a very odd experience re: my box and customer service.

My box page shows a box with the Laqa tint, r+co dry shampoo, air repair moisturizer, ikpn primer, and balance me Serum. The box I received has the Laqa tint, r+co dry shampoo, and air repair moisturizer, as well as the beauty protector leave-in and coola after sun lotion, both of which are samples I've received in past boxes. There's no product card, either.

So I emailed CS, got a very nice response saying they're out of my samples so she comped my September box AND gave me 100 points, which I actually thought was overly generous considering it's only 2 samples, but whatever, problem solved.

Then today I get an email with a tracking link saying my replacement had shipped! I'm not complaining by any means, it's awesome for me, but stuff like this has to cost them a ton of money.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my product descriptions was in Spanish this month.  Not the whole card, mind you, but just one product.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Snolili said:


> Mine *still* hasn't shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Anyone else?


mine is now in transit as of yesterday. Hope yours ships soon!


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 18, 2015)

My second box has said Birchbox created for a week now. I'm not sure when I should contact CS or even if they can do anything about it.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

smiletorismile said:


> My second box has said Birchbox created for a week now. I'm not sure when I should contact CS or even if they can do anything about it.


mine was the same way at first, It was created on the 13th and finally was in transit as of the 17th.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 19, 2015)

My tracking.  What's next?  New Jersey?  Atlanta?


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not sure where you're from, but usually when mine gets to Fishers and it says shipment info sent to usps I usually get my box in two days, so hopefully you'll have it soon! @@PeridotCricket


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't login my Birchbox account since this afternoon. I keep getting this error page, not that I am complaining about seeing this cutie 





Do you also have the same login issue?

Edit: Hmm... This is weird. Login works for my inactive account, but it always times out for my active account.  :blink:


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

my login seems to work now so maybe it's fixed?


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> my login seems to work now so maybe it's fixed?


I just had a chat with the CS Monika, she fixed the problem for me. Thanks @Reija   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

glad you got it fixed @pearldrop   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 20, 2015)

I get the birch box beta...

My two full sized products from my birch box webpage are the marcelle *quad* and the mirenesse lip rouge, however my birch box card says marcelle *duo* (I received the duo as well) and the mirenesse lip rouge. 

The BB rep I chatted with says "The items that we include in your box don't always match up with the full size products that we offer on the site. The Marcelle Eye Shadow Quad is the closest thing we offer to the Marcelle Eye Shadow Duo that you received."

This was after she mistakenly told me the duo was actually a sample not a full sized item...

Am I wrong to feel cheated/irritated at the inconsistency?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

TheNewMrsRivers said:


> I get the birch box beta...
> 
> My two full sized products from my birch box webpage are the marcelle *quad* and the mirenesse lip rouge, however my birch box card says marcelle *duo* (I received the duo as well) and the mirenesse lip rouge.
> 
> ...


I get the "2 full size" product add on too and it's a hit and miss. Some months are better than others. I don't think it's exactly 2 full size products but more of a version of the full size product as the rep told you. At least that is the sense I get from the ones I've received. I'm hanging on to it though and haven't cancelled it yet. I'm hoping they are still working out the details on the program and making chances along the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Snolili (Aug 20, 2015)

Still no birchbox, though it's finally tracking. Looks like it should arrive Friday.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 20, 2015)

no box here either


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

My box finally came. I somehow ended up getting two. There was another box in the shipping box of my upgrade I had selected as well as my 2 full size items for my upgraded sub. It was really weird. I had received an email stating that my shipment was late. Then I got a notice stating that my box had shipped. Somehow I ended up with two. I'm not complaining though. Both boxes are great this month. It was definitely worth the wait.



Spoiler


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> I get the "2 full size" product add on too and it's a hit and miss. Some months are better than others. I don't think it's exactly 2 full size products but more of a version of the full size product as the rep told you. At least that is the sense I get from the ones I've received. I'm hanging on to it though and haven't cancelled it yet. I'm hoping they are still working out the details on the program and making chances along the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can get that viewpoint. To me, with how big of a company BB is they shouldn't have as many inconsistencies as they do. It's silly to expect perfection, but listing one item online vs another on the mailer and to say everyone gets a FS eyeliner and then...we don't...

I feel it's not worth my time/money to continue with that option but I believe there are plenty of people who would be very happy still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 24, 2015)

TheNewMrsRivers said:


> I can get that viewpoint. To me, with how big of a company BB is they shouldn't have as many inconsistencies as they do. It's silly to expect perfection, but listing one item online vs another on the mailer and to say everyone gets a FS eyeliner and then...we don't...
> 
> I feel it's not worth my time/money to continue with that option but I believe there are plenty of people who would be very happy still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also, we are still waiting for that promised Eyeko eyeliner. They can't be still at the customs, can they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 28, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Also, we are still waiting for that promised Eyeko eyeliner. They can't be still at the customs, can they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I didn't buy a new eyeliner because of that sneak peak! hashtag bitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

